# Going to see puppies....Wish me luck!!



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

My husband and I along with our college age daughter are headed up this afternoon to visit 2 breeders in the Indianapolis area. We'll see one this evening and one tomorrow.

To say I am excited is an understatement. I have a "feeling" about a certain puppy but am keeping an open mind. If it doesn't feel right we have Plan B and I am prepared to do that...wish me strength, lol! Puppies can tug at the heartstrings!

Anyway, I just wanted to thank all of you for such a warm welcome. You've been such a wealth of information and support and many of you have gone out of your way to help me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

I hope to post pictures tomorrow or Sunday!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck today Jan!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Best of luck! Two breeders, you could be in real trouble! I would want all of them I am sure. Your heart will certainly lead you in the right direction though. Keep us all posted on how it goes!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good luck Jan! I have no doubt you'll show us pics of your new pup *this* WE! Looking forward to it...


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Good luck, Jan, coming home with just one!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
You could always take home one from each breeder 

Good luck,
Amanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Ummm...2 puppies or one puppy and a husband? Hmmmm....I kind of like being married to my husband, lol! We'll give him a little time....

I'd leave now but am waiting for my DD to get home from St Louis....she goes to college there. No way was she going to let us go alone 

I swear I don't remember being this excited and nervous even when I was pregnant!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OOOOOooooooooo, it IS exciting ! Even for us and we aren't the ones getting a new pup! 

Jan, I'm sure you'll pick just the right one for your family. It will be hard to choose, but you and hubby will do just fine. I can't blame your DD for wanting to be there! lol 

Are you bringing the pup back with you, or just visiting them?

Can't wait to hear more!! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh jan, I am jealous!! How fun for you! My brother lives in Francisco, IN , very close to Evansville


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

How exciting! Can't wait to see pictures!
Carole


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, I can't think of a better way to spend a weekend! Have or, Hav fun! 

Susan


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck, Jan, on making your decision. I can't wait to see pictures and again, I thank you for the information you PM'd me.
Judy


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What fun, Jan. Wish I could be a fly on the wall. Hope you fall in love and come home with the perfect pup!


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck Jan, can't wait to see pictures of your new furbaby.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds fun, Jan. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

have fun Jan. we too hope there are pictures.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodluck!!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Good luck! I hope you find the perfect pup for you!

Wanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Have fun Jan! I hope the perfect one chooses you!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Jan....so sorry...meant to PM you before this weekend....*

my mom ended up having surgery yesterday and I've been back and forth and not online but a couple times this week.....

she's fine.

if you need me at I'll, call...I'll pm my phone number....the offer I made still stands.....

Trish


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

You are going to have so much fun today and tomorrow, remember to take lots of pictures.


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Jan

Good luck and enjoy!!!!!!
Can't wait to see your new fur baby.
Kim


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Good luck with your visits. I imagine it will be hard to come home with just one. I'm picturing you smothering in kisses from your new baby. Can't wait to hear more and of course, to see photos of the new addition.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow - two breeders and all those cute little puppies . What a fun weekend .
I know i would want them all ..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I wish I was going to visit puppies. What a fun weekend. Try to go in with your head, because your heart will take over quickly. You will know which one to pick. Can't wait to see pictures. Happy hunting!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wishing you lots of luck today and tomorrow Janet. I can’t wait to see how you make out and see if that “feeling” holds true. You have a great head on your shoulders and are heading off to get lots of puppy kisses, stay strong. 

I’m still seeing a male pup with lots of white in your future and that “feeling” seems to be getting stronger for me.. Keep us updated and we want lots of pictures if one does come home with you.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Have a great time Jan and I am sure the perfect pup will choose you  Keep us posted!! I am so excited for you


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Jan---lucky you! Have a great time puppy shopping, and I know you'll find the right one. Post pics as soon as you have your baby!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh hav puppies!

I wish I was going!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I was hoping to hear some news, hope you're not exhausted from the overwhelming puppy love, you need to check some more out tomorrow too. Hope you'll post soon, I'm nosy, sorry...


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Just get MHS started and pick out one from each breeder.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Luck Jan--------


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Good luck Jan!!!! I am sure you will have lots of fun!!!! let us know how things go for ya!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck Jan!
Yes 2 are great!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

wait wait, could Jan not be coming online since she took home a puppy already???!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I know I'd have one of those Payasa boys in a heartbeat!They are adorable on the website!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
GRAB PEZ for me! And Jaxon  And don't forget a puppy for yourself!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking in myself thinking maaaybe she was home with a puppy.. We are all waiting Jan.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wondering how things are going for you!!!! We are all excited about the news you will be sharing!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:dance:Just checking for some puppy news!:dance:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Me too!:ear:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Me three!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me Four!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

me five!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

We are an impatient bunch, aren't we!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Me six....hahahahaha


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Me seven!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

We are incorrigible!!!!! LOL

Oh yeah........ me eight !


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Me nine! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

me again----10!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Me ten!!!! eace:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Booo Julie! We posted at the same time... so me eleven.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh-no Lina-----we posted at the same time!You have to be eleven!:boink::becky:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

we are crazy huh?:laugh:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's what waiting for new puppy pictures does to us. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha Julie! We totally ARE crazy here. ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Jan is having so much fun, she forgot all about her forum friends (who are still waiting impatiently for the pics). :Cry:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, Jan, that is SO unfair! You need to stop paying attention to your new puppy and come and satisfy our inherent curiosity!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yall are funny! LOL, If Jan picked up a puppy.....she's going to be playing and snuggling all weekend! haha.

Kara


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

Jan will be in stiches when she reads all these comments. Hope she comes home with a puppy.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking forward to hearing how it went for you.. Oh yes, and btw...... me twelve ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been checking and checking this thread all day and I guess my timing makes me lucky 13. C'mon Jan, we're panting to know.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It's me checking in again!!! 

And contrary to the way it appears, I do have a life!!! I do, I do, I do.....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This is so funny, my husband and I went out to a indian place for champagne brunch (okay only in so cal!) and I said I gotta check and see if Jan got a puppy, my husband said seriously, the post will be there when you get home!

Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Okay I'm 14! We all love to see new puppy pics! Has anyone heard or seen Heather's two new puppies?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well,maybe when I wake up in the morning there will be a annoucement of the new puppy!!!!! I hope so!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking...guess that makes me #15


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

16, and the list goes on and on.....


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmm, no news yet? She visited two breeders and no news yet? 

17........

Susan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, I had to check in to see too......#18......


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

OMG...you guys are so funny!! ROTFL at all your posts!

Now, all this MHS fever has caused a memory loss....remember we had a nearly 4 hr drive home so it was nearly 6 this evening when we got home...and I've been a little busy....

OK, I've made you read this far before telling you my news....

IT'S A GIRL!!!

LeeAnn, that little boy whose pic we fell in love with didn't pick us. No question about it! 

Her name was Iris and is now Tessa, named by my 19 yr old daughter. OMG, all those puppy kisses made it sooooo hard! I even fell in love with their dogs. Tessa's parents are wonderful dogs. And get this...my 
husband wanted two of them!! LOL...the guy who said he was "lukewarm" about a new dog! We had chosen Tessa, or rather she chose us, and we almost brought Lollipop home too. Lollipop LOVED my husband. But even Mary Anne at Payasa said it's better to introduce one at a time, so next year this time, watch out!

My daughter and I knew right away last night that Tessa was for us. My husband wasn't quite sure, he thought maybe she hadn't bonded with him. But I prayed for a sign and today when we walked in the door at Payasa she ran up and planted kisses on my husband's face.

She's 16 weeks old and beautiful. Even more so than her pics, and they're pretty good! I wish all of you were here to see her. She had a rough ride home, was carsick three times. Right now she's curled up sleeping in my lap. She's had a stressful day. 

I'm going to try to post pics on a different thread if I can figure it out. And it's nearly midnight, I'm exhausted but waiting for my daughter's BF to leave so I can go to bed.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, I got her in the avatar but it's either too late, I'm too tired, too computer illiterate, or all of the above, but I can't seem to figure out how to get pics in the body of the post.

So, don't you love her eyebrows?? 

:help:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

JanB you have a sweet little girl! She is so darling ~ Congratulations on Tessa! I can't believe you are still up ~ I'm in California watching a dog show on Animal Planet. I am the first one to see her on the Forum and can't wait to see more pics tomorrow. Welcome beautiful Tessa!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
How exciting! We were all pulling for you! Did you give Pez and Jaxon kisses for me at least  WOW, he is already gunning for no. 2. Can you send your husband to go puppy shopping with mine?

Congrats and since the car sickness, we will give you another day for bigger photos!
Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS JAN!!! Maryanne is a wonderful breeder too.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JanB said:


> OK, I got her in the avatar but it's either too late, I'm too tired, too computer illiterate, or all of the above, but I can't seem to figure out how to get pics in the body of the post.
> 
> So, don't you love her eyebrows??
> 
> :help:


What a doll!! I love eyebrows on a dog.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Jan. Well done! You must be exhausted!! Tessa is exquisite, love her coloring and expressive face. Happy cuddling!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> JanB you have a sweet little girl! She is so darling ~ Congratulations on Tessa! I can't believe you are still up ~ I'm in California watching a dog show on Animal Planet. I am the first one to see her on the Forum and can't wait to see more pics tomorrow. Welcome beautiful Tessa!


We watched the show too. Did you see a puppy hav went to group? That surprised me. We sat here and said we know this person, that person, this guy, that judge, etc. It was neat to see people we know on there. The handler they interviewed is Linda Clark who showed the girl I co own.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> We watched the show too. Did you see a puppy hav went to group? That surprised me. We sat here and said we know this person, that person, this guy, that judge, etc. It was neat to see people we know on there. The handler they interviewed is Linda Clark who showed the girl I co own.


I ended up missing the Toy Group and am hoping they will replay this once again after this is over - the Bichon Frise just won the Non-Sporting Group. I took my little Princess in my room and made her watch with me....lol...hoping it might rub off on her.:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, we all KNEW you would never leave without a puppy! How exciting that you were picked by such a beautiful girl as Tessa (love the name, my aunt has a beautiful English Cocker Spaneil named Tessa!). CONGRATS!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

Congratulations, Tessa is a beautiful little girl. I just knew you weren't coming home without a puppy. :biggrin1:


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats on your new fur-baby Jan! Enjoy the puppy kisses!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats Jan....she looks like a real winner!! Details, Details!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: Wahooo it's a girl.

Congratulations Janet, she is a doll. Well we got the mostly white part right just a different sex..LOL I am so happy for you, now bring on those pictures.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JanB said:


> OMG...you guys are so funny!! ROTFL at all your posts!
> 
> Now, all this MHS fever has caused a memory loss....remember we had a nearly 4 hr drive home so it was nearly 6 this evening when we got home...and I've been a little busy....
> 
> ...


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo::whoo:

I'm SOOO happy for you! Tessa is BEAUTIFUL! And I love, LOVE the name (and eyebrows!)

She sounds like a total love-bug, and I knew you weren't biased to one sex or not, so the fact that you got a girl doesn't surprise me! I know there are sweet, cuddly ones out there 

LOL @ your husband wanting TWO! haha....they are so quickly smitten by these dogs...its amazing, aren't they!?

I love that she picked you! All the dogs there were lovely and cute...but the fact that she wouldn't let you leave without her is the sweetest thing in the world! :kiss:

Hav a fantabulous day with your new baby!
hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She is a beauty!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats! She is stunning! Looking forward to seeing more pictures. I hope your first night went well.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

arty:Yeah!!!!! It's a Girl!!!! Jan I am soo happy for you...I bet you are having a lot of fun with your little girl!!!! I love the name Tessa!!!! Your daughter is not going to want to go back to school....she will miss her little sister!!!! I can not wait to meet her!!!! Playdates with be soo much fun!!! Winston will have his hands full with these two girls!!!!! Well,if ya need any help just let me know I will be more than happy to help ya!!! Enjoy all the puppy kissess and make sure your hubby doesn't still her from you.....then you will have to go back and get one for you!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, and Jan....

I am curious is Tessa the "pup you had a *feeling"* about?

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jan, congrats. Tessa is a beauty-- can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie Tessa is. Your story about how she picked you reminded me of my first dog, a poodle. I had pick of the litter of four boys and three of them climbed all over us, planting kisses, untying shoe laces, climbing all over each other to get to us. Then there was the fourth. He walked over, game me a quick sniff, was totally disinterested and turned in his very regal way and walked off. There was something about him, he just called to me, so I said, "I'll take him." Andy (Andre, Duke of Walden) turned out to be the most loving and beautiful dog. He slept with his head on my pillow with my arm wrapped around him every night.

Have fun with your puppy kisses.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good morning and congrats Jan! Tessa sounds like a sweetie pie AND she's got those eyebrows :eyebrows:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on getting Tessa. Love the name. She is really cute.
That's how we got Kodi - we went into the house and he ran up to my DH and that is history. The other 2 dogs came over to use, but then walked away. Kodi wouldn't leave us alone and kept playing.

Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations....She is a beauty..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> I ended up missing the Toy Group and am hoping they will replay this once again after this is over - the Bichon Frise just won the Non-Sporting Group. I took my little Princess in my room and made her watch with me....lol...hoping it might rub off on her.:biggrin1:


We watched the Dog shows all day yesterday  Miss Gucci LIKES watching them, that's a first! Normally, she ignores the Animal planet and other 'dog' shows.

My husband saw more of it than I did, but there were some beautiful dogs there, that's for sure!

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby, :baby: she looks like a pretty girl. Can't wait to see more hoto:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the congratulations! Bless Mary Anne's heart for using crate training! She whimpered twice when I put her in the crate but quieted when my hubby put his fingers in. She slept through until I got up at 8:30 this morning...YAY!! 

She's checking out the place and is playing with her toys now. She likes throwing one in particular, crouching, giving a little baby growl and pouncing on it. So cute! She was a little traumatized after the trip home yesterday and is a lot more playful today.

She used a litter box at Mary Anne's. We're trying to use the pee pads but no success yet. So far we've been able to catch her going outside and having a little party each time. Only one little accident last night.

My husband is working today but he's already called to check on his little girl.

My daughter is pretty excited that the holidays are coming up so she'll be able to spend lots of time with her. She'll be here nearly a month at Christmas. My 22 yr old son hans't seen her yet. He joked with me about getting a "girly dog" (you know instead of a big goofy Lab) so we'll see how long it takes for her to wrap him around her little paw.

Kara, actually no, she's not the one I had a "feeling" about. So much for my intuition, huh? I thought we'd be leaving with Tessa's brother but he wasn't interested at all, lol!

So, can anyone tell me how to post pics and I'll show her off a little!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy Tessa!She is a lil' dream!:baby:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jan when you hit post quick reply there is another button beside it that says Go Advanced...click on that then if you scroll down you will see a box that says Manage attachment click on then a box will come up and there will be about four boxes thats says browse..hit browse and it should take you to youe pictures...hit the ine you want then hit upload.....once you type want you want to say then go to go advanced....I hope this makes sense to you,,,I am sure someone else can explain it better than me!!! Leeann talked me through it!!! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, I'll give it a try.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awww, look at her...reminds me of Jillee's face a little bit. Megan, apparently you explained it well enough!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Yay, it worked! In the one pic she was getting a belly rub out in the yard. The one of her sleeping on the blankie is her right at this very minute. She just crashed after playing hard.

One more, this was last night...after a very long tiring day. So, what do you think, do you see a resemblance? LOL!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is really cute. I love her tail.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yeah you did it!!!!! Good job!!!!! She is a cutie pie!!!!! Love the one where she is getting her belly rub!!!!! I bet you are having fun with her today...is it raining there? It is here


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Great photos. She is so cute. You're going to have a fun day.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

JanB said:


> Yay, it worked! In the one pic she was getting a belly rub out in the yard. The one of her sleeping on the blankie is her right at this very minute. She just crashed after playing hard.
> 
> One more, this was last night...after a very long tiring day. So, what do you think, do you see a resemblance? LOL!


Ahhhh, two beautiful faces!!!! Jan, she is a doll.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Congratulations on your cutie! And what can I say - I looooove the name Tessa(particularly since that is what my older daughter is named <g>)

Alexa


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, I love that picture of her getting a belly rub! Very cute pics!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I likie the name as well one of my neices is named Tessa and she is very special little girl . She is what you call an old soul.. She is constantly amazing me .
Thanks for sharing --


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Tessa is so beautiful!!*

Great job posting the pics...I really wanted to sneak one in for all these impatient MHS gals! LOL.

Now I have another option for my next havanese here! Ha. Ha.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan, 

Great pictures!!!  She's absolutely precious and YES...striking resemblence! LOL, she smiles just like you!  beautiful little girl! That happened to a friend of mine recently...she went thinking she was going to get a certain dog, but the puppy wanted nothing to do with her, lol...and the one she didn't really want (because he had green eyes and she thought that was weird) ended up ALL over them and wouldn't let them leave without him! haha. They are perfectly matched now 

These havs are SO easy to spoil!!! I had to buy a black harness and leash for my husband so he would feel more 'manly' during his walks. I guess the frilly pink one with butterflies was a bit embarrassing for him! hah. LOL, my husband just tried to sneak food upstairs so she wouldn't see and she just jumped off the couch to follow him!!! ound: haha. OH..and my husband who didn't "want a dang dog" baby talks her all day long! She'll have all your men wrapped around her paw in no time! 

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

I love the pictures. You and Tess look so happy toghether.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats on your beautiful new girl! She looks precious, and very content in your arms.

Wanda


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

Jan, congratulations on Tessa, she's beautiful!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Jan. She's a beauty!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is so cute and you can see her eyebrows better in the new photos! Are you going to let her hair grow out long so you can really see the eyebrows. Her and Quincy can wink back and forth 

Amanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Jan,

Tesse is really a sweetee, congrats! I love the picture with you and her. There is nothing, like getting a new puppy to love and care for, I can see how happy you are in the picture. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jan, she's a cutie pie! And your son will find out that she is a "chick magnet" in no time!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tessa looks like a little angel - enjoy!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jan,

Congratulations!!!

Tessa is just beautiful! Love her new name.

Enjoy and keep posting pics - we love them.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jan- Congratulations on Tessa! She is adorable! Gotta love those eyebrows. :eyebrows:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, Tessa is ADORABLE and oh so cute!!!!!

"*One more, this was last night...after a very long tiring day. So, what do you think, do you see a resemblance? LOL!*"

Umm..... maybe the wet nose, but other than that I'd have to say the sparkle in your eyes says it all.  lol

GREAT photos! I'm so glad you were able to get them on here w/o any trouble, Jan. We are such an impatient bunch when it comes to puppies!! :whoo:

Ah yes, do make sure to tell your son that Tessa will most definitely be quite the chick magnet. He'll want to walk her every day! LOL
I'm so happy for you all !! Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave:Hi Jan!Nice to see your picture as well as Tessa's!She sure is a darling little thing!You are going to find so much joy in her...your entire family---

Quincy sends winks...:eyebrows:and a quick ear lickie!:ear:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Jan congratulations on the addition of Tessa to your family! She is gorgeous and I think you are fortunate to have Mary Anne as your breeder.

I loved reading how she plays with her toy - flinging and growling and pouncing! 

I look forward to reading more about your adventures with her.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Congratulations, Jan! :whoo:

I was away from the Forum over the weekend and hadn't heard about Tessa until just now. She is adorable. I am so happy for you. I'm sure you made the perfect choice! Looking forward to seeing more Tessa pics!

Eileen


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

She is ADORABLE! Congrats and enjoy!


----------

